# Looking to get into sailing on Long Island, NY



## Zdanowicz (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello, 
My name is Ryan Zdanowicz, I'm 33 years old, live in Long Island New York, I'm married and have three daughters and I am incredibly romanticly in love with the idea of sailing. I say, the idea of sailing, because I grew up in the midwest and have never stepped foot on a sailboat before. That being said, I cant think of anything that appeals to me more as a family activity than learning to sail. My main reason for posting here is that I am hoping to make contact with some of the locals in the sailing community that are willing to help my family get some time and experience out on the water. My girls are 4, 3, and 2 so as a family, we are still a little bit too young to be spending too much time on boats but I am hoping to find someone who is willing to take me on as crew. I'm completely inexperienced but incredibly reliable and punctual and I'm hoping that there is someone out there who is going to need crew for next spring and summers racing season. I have attached a photo of my family (Since this is my first post, i'm not sure how visible the actual attachments are.) and I would love any advice anyone can offer out here on the island. 

Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Ryan,

my sincerest condolences on catching sailing. There is no cure and there's no money in it. Probably your best bet is to hang a note at you nearest yacht club or sailing center. Title it "WILLING RAIL MEAT". There should be a response. Also, see about taking a Sailing and Seamanship course from you local USCGA Power Squadron. You'll have the beginning of a handle on sailing. In the meantime, consider picking up a large trailer sailor, something in the 23 foot range. You'll be able to find out if your bride loves sailing as much as you. Always a good thing. If it turns out that sailing is not for the Zs, you out a few bucks but the boat will sell. If you're unlucky enough to not be sailing-resistant, sail the 23 like there's no tomorrow, then buy bigger. 

Lovely family. Enjoy your grand adventure with them to the fullest.

Don


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

+1 for what Don said - you're going at the right way by offering to crew for races.

I occasionally crew aboard an Ensign that races on the Thames River in New London, CT and it's a blast. My only contribution to the boat is to provide considerable ballast on a windy day. Even without experience, you're young and spry, so your services will be in demand.

Have you checked out the Yacht Racing Association of Long Island website?

LIS One Design Sailing - Yacht Racing Association of Long Island Sound

Take a look at this page and scroll down to the "Clubs with One Design Fleets" section. Pick one of the boats that has a fleet at a yacht club near you. I'd suggest that you focus on one of the larger "family friendly" designs such as the Ensign, Sonar, Flying Scot, or even the Shields class. Contact the yacht club and get on their crew list. I'm sure you won't have to wait long for an offer.

You have beautiful family! After you get a little "sea time" next summer, I imagine that the skipper of the boat that you are crewing on would be happy to arrange a daysail for them. If you ease them into sailing by picking the day carefully based on the weather and keeping the first trips short, you'll have a loyal crew for life.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Ryan-
You might want to check to see what yacht clubs are "local" to you. They are all pitched to different crowds, but many are social clubs as much as anything else, with "beach club" facilities and an off-season program for the whole family. Others are basically just clubhouses with lots of boats and docks.
I'm thinking that one of the more social-oriented clubs could be a good way for a family to get involved in the sport, a place where the kids could be distracted as well.
Sailing often creates family issues, since either you will be "out playing on boats" while the wife is dealing with 3 children, or the two of you will be out, and then you've got to find someone else to deal with the children. So unless you find a way to make it a family activity, there's a lot of potential for friction there. 
But if you find local clubs (which may be a bit deserted now in the off-season) you'll usually find that they all welcome anyone who is newly interested in boats.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnut Ryan.

There is another way to try out sailing. In Oyster Bay (near Nassau/Suffolk border) there is a sailing school that rents sailboats.
The WaterFront Center | Sailing & Marine Education - Oyster Bay NY
Oyster Bay would be a good harbor for learning too.

Without knowing where you are on LI or what harbor(s) you may be near, that is all I've got for now.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome Ryan. Great crew you have there.
If northwestern Long Island option for you let me know...will put you in touch
with several racers usually looking for crew, including my next door neighbor (J 29).
If your really head over heels for sailing come out for some fall sailing with us.
Still on the water for another 6-7 weeks if winter doesn't come to early.
And usually looking for crew late in season.
But don't know if I can handle to much reliable and punctual!


----------



## Zdanowicz (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you for all the good advice. Hugosalt, I'm in Centereach so I'm right in the middle of the island, so nothing is probably too far. I'd love a chance to get out on the water. Our schedules are pretty hectic but I'm sure that if i really sweet talk the wife, she'll give me a few hours to get out on the water.


----------



## nictune (Oct 27, 2014)

Ryan-

I have a 26' Pearson sloop that I keep in Glen Cove. I share the use and cost of the boat with a friend, but we are looking for one or two other parties to spread the costs out some. The boat is a '75, but in good sailing shape.

I am in my late 60's, but still working; Ali is in his mid-40's. Frankly, both our schedules prevent us from sailing as much as we would like and it is kind of silly to let the boat sit at the mooring for a week or two at a time. I don't race the boat, and most of what I do is day sailing. We have done overnights on the boat, but not in some years. This particular Pearson is a Weekender, which has a larger cockpit than the original 26, and an unstepped cabin. The cockpit easily accommodates 6 adults. 

I would have no problem spending time helping you gain experience. However, as other here have mentioned, I also would urge you to try to take the USCGA course.

If you are interested in discussing any of this, please post here. I just joined the forum and cannot yet post my email address.

Nic


----------



## nictune (Oct 27, 2014)

Just joined. I've owned a Pearson 26 Weekender for 18 years. Before that I owned an Ensign for 6 years. I've moored the boat at the Glen Cove Yacht Club for the 17 of the 18 years I've owned her. 

I'm in my late 60's and have not sailed as much recently as I'd like. It's not about about age, but all the other things I have going on: Working, travel, other interests. 

All that said, I love sailing on the Long Island Sound. A lot of it is the history, sailing where Europeans have been sailing for hundreds of years.


----------

